# HANOI | Habico Tower | 40 fl | 180m | U/C



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

old render : 









new render :


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

More :


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

31/7/2008 by tuyennd


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

oct 16th 2009 by tuyennd


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Habico Tower*

Work Starts on 22 / 3, Habico Tower features include trade, services, hotels, offices and senior housing for rent. Owner of Hai Binh Joint Stock Company, Dongriwon Development Corporation (South Korea) mining operation.

Habico Tower height 180 m, the area of construction land is 4490 m2, total floor area approved over 120,200 m2. Tower located in Pham Van Dong (opposite the Metro supermarket) Co Nhue commune, Tu Liem (Hanoi).

With total investment capital of 220 million full, Habico Tower 36 floors high (not including 3 basements, 3 technical floors and a roof) with the functions of trade centers, services, hotels, office office and luxury apartments for rent newly started construction of light 22 thirds. 

The project will help about 1,000 more jobs, hundreds of companies with high-level office work and modern. More than 500 apartments, towers will solve the housing problems for about 2,000 people with facilities for better service life.
Works is expected to be completed on the great 1000 year anniversary of Thang Long - Hanoi.


----------



## kimlong (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks giangpro 
Pictures very nice


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dec 12th by Giangpro

Basement finished*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Construction updates*

4-1-2010



tuyennd said:


> Habico Tower đã nhô lên khỏi mặt đất (toà nhà này 4 tầng hầm nên hơi lâu là đúng) :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice, but it does not look like 180 meter, more like 130-150.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Construction updates*

by Bica from vietnam forum.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Construction Update*



















by minh hieu vnpt


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

June 2010




kooltek68 said:


> Update tiến độ thi công, thằng cu Habico này ăn bê tông như Thánh Gióng ăn cơm
> 
> Xe bê tông đông như quân Nguyên:
> 
> ...


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Aug 2010 by kt


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Update Jan 2011


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

*Lastest update - Jan 16th *



nvc said:


>





minhhieuvnpt said:


> Lên sàn tầng 7:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

extremely slow!:lol:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Construction update August 2011

By Minhhieuvnpt


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*March 2012*


kt said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Still anything going on here?


----------

